# Greeting from Thailand



## shangkhang (Dec 3, 2015)

Dear Moderator, I would like to introduce myself and hopefully to be included in your list of sources here.
My name is Khang, I'm Thai, from Bangkok. My family owns a small distribution company. We sell all sorts of products to pharmacies. 99% are not steroids, but we do have a few. We buy from the manufacturers, both licensed and underground. We distribute British Dispensary, Body Research, LA Pharma, SB Labs, Meditech, Bayer-Schering, all made in Thailand. 
I know trust in a new source is impossible to achieve without proving yourself, so I need respectable members of the community to vouch for me. This is what I offer:
1. guaranteed delivery: either you receive your order, or you receive a full refund;
2. wholesale prices even for small orders
3. Paypal payment accepted
Thank you for your attention,
Khang


----------



## bvs (Dec 3, 2015)

do we get a free ladyboy with our first purchase?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 3, 2015)

Sawatdee Khrap Khun Kang

You will have to explain me how you can provide Bayer-Schering product made in Thailand when Bayer doesn't have any production facilities there.
The Testoviron sold in Thailand is actually produced in Brazil.

Khop Khun maa khrap


----------



## HumbleBeginnings (Dec 3, 2015)

Being brand new to this world myself, I would love to trust that you are indeed a reputable source since I myself have literally no sources but going to Mexico myself (which I have done) ...but based on what I have heard about you from other forum boards, I just can't trust you, sorry :/. I also encourage anyone interested in this source to just do a quick google search on him and you will find out what I am talking about (I don't want to mention the other forum board's name, due to the fact i'm not sure if I am allowed to post other forum board names here). 

But, if anybody does order from him, tests the gear and it does come out legit, please let me know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2015)

shangkhang said:


> Dear Moderator, I would like to introduce myself and hopefully to be included in your list of sources here.
> My name is Khang, I'm Thai, from Bangkok. My family owns a small distribution company. We sell all sorts of products to pharmacies. 99% are not steroids, but we do have a few. We buy from the manufacturers, both licensed and underground. We distribute British Dispensary, Body Research, LA Pharma, SB Labs, Meditech, Bayer-Schering, all made in Thailand.
> I know trust in a new source is impossible to achieve without proving yourself, so I need respectable members of the community to vouch for me. This is what I offer:
> 1. guaranteed delivery: either you receive your order, or you receive a full refund;
> ...



Few issues here...

First the link in your signature is going away.

Second you posted this outside the uncensored forum which is also a violation

Third as you can clearly see we don't have sources here

Do something that I find even slightly annoying and we will terminate your account here...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 3, 2015)

Landmarkchem_Jack said:


> Thailand ladyboy is really fully, i love there. lol...



Who the fk is this guy? Looks like a source trying to fly under the radar to me....why would anyone want to skype you?



Luscious Lei said:


> Sawatdee Khrap Khun Kang
> 
> You will have to explain me how you can provide Bayer-Schering product made in Thailand when Bayer doesn't have any production facilities there.
> The Testoviron sold in Thailand is actually produced in Brazil.
> ...



Ahh ya my boy lei comes in to bust this dudes plans all up!!! LEI - THE THAILAND AUTHORITY!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought LEI was from Arkansas....I learn something new everyday on this forum.....Next someone will tell me PB is really not gay.......


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 3, 2015)

Lei is in Thailand eh?  I know a few friends there and plan on visiting when my "fun" money account gets stocked up for another vacation.... who would of thought a scam thread just gave me a new connection--aka someone I can msg-- if I have problems in Thailand?  Thanks UG


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Lei is in Thailand eh?  I know a few friends there and plan on visiting when my "fun" money account gets stocked up for another vacation.... who would of thought a scam thread just gave me a new connection--aka someone I can msg-- if I have problems in Thailand?  Thanks UG



If Lei hands you a blindfold and tells you he has a surprise for you, RUN THE FUKK AWAY


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## shangkhang (Dec 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Few issues here...
> 
> First the link in your signature is going away.
> 
> ...





Home - Forum - Chemical Enhancement - Steroid Underground UNCENSORED - Greeting from Thailand -Reply to Thread

I think I'm inside Steroid Underground Uncensored thread, 4 -5 post down the sticky thread RULES written by you. Am I?
Apologies for a bad start.


----------



## shangkhang (Dec 6, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Sawatdee Khrap Khun Kang
> 
> You will have to explain me how you can provide Bayer-Schering product made in Thailand when Bayer doesn't have any production facilities there.
> The Testoviron sold in Thailand is actually produced in Brazil.
> ...



Hi, I can't post the link as I only have 2 posts. Just google "bayer schering thailand" and visit the first link. The company has a large presence here.
chok dee krap ;-)


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 6, 2015)

shangkhang said:


> Hi, I can't post the link as I only have 2 posts. Just google "bayer schering thailand" and visit the first link. The company has a large presence here.
> chok dee krap ;-)



I don't need to Google it, I live here. Being present doesn't mean that they have manufactring facilities. 
You said it was "made in Thailand", it's not. It's imported. The packaging clearly indicate:

"Imported by Bayer Thai CO.Ltd, Bangkok, Thailand. Manufactured by Bayer Pharma AG, Berlin, Germany"
The Testoviron is manufactured in Germany, the Proviron in Brazil (I swapped the two locations, sorry about that).
The Primo is Turkish primo illegaly imported since Primo is not Thai FDA approved.

The compound facilities that Bayer have in Thailand are producing agricultural chemicals (Bayer Crop Science).

Now explain me how you can propose Bayer products "made in Thailand"?


----------



## shangkhang (Dec 7, 2015)

You are 100% correct. It's imported and sold in Thailand. Not ALL the products I havel are made in Thailand. Some are just available here but come from elsewhere, like Nolvadex Astra Zeneca. So I offer Testoviron, sold by Bayer-Schering (Thailand) but made in Brazil.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 7, 2015)

I am always looking to import a quality lady boi....


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Dec 15, 2015)

Did this guy really post this crap here?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2015)

blackpantherusmc said:


> Did this guy really post this crap here?



Yeah feel free to flame, neg etc...


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 15, 2015)

blackpantherusmc said:


> Did this guy really post this crap here?



This appears to be the same toolbag that posted his spiel over on Meso. Beware!


----------

